# Two females for adoption in Houston, TX



## frey (Jan 16, 2013)

as much as I love my two ratties, I feel I'm not giving them nearly enough attention anymore because of my college course load and I think they'd be happier with someone else. I have a friend who MAY be able to take them, but it's a big maybe.
Emily is white with a black hood and stripe, JJ is white with a blonde hood and stripe. Emily is a bit on the slim side, JJ is just the opposite.
they'll come with everything I have for them, which is a large cage, litterbox, litter, towels/t-shirts for the bottom of the cage, toys, treats, foods, an exercise ball, a carrier, etc. etc. they're very sweet, and not afraid of friendly dogs or cats. I have a video of them riding on my mom's dog when I was home for the summer, and another of one of them playing with my cat.
both of them are healthy, though they sneeze occasionally, but have no visible discharge. they happily poop in their litterbox, and I use yesterday's news as litter.

I live in College Station, which is about an hour and a half/two hours from the Katy/Houston area. We can meet halfway if thats easiest, or you can come to CS to pick them up.
please respond here or email me at [email protected] if you're interested or you know anyone who is. thanks!


----------

